
Cypress is now public beta - dhotson
https://www.cypress.io/blog/2017/10/10/cypress-is-now-public-beta/
======
bahmutov
\- Docs: [https://docs.cypress.io](https://docs.cypress.io) \- GitHub:
[https://github.com/cypress-io/cypress](https://github.com/cypress-io/cypress)
\- Gitter: [https://gitter.im/cypress-io/cypress](https://gitter.im/cypress-
io/cypress)

